# المواضيع المميزة في قسم العمارة والتخطيط



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (8 مايو 2004)

بمناسبة تجاوز عدد أعضاء الملتقى الثلاثة آلاف عضو ، يسرني ان أضع بعض المواقع التي اعتقد انها جيده لمراجعتها من مكان ، حيث تباعدت الصفحفات التي تظهرها ، وحيث تعودنا فقط ان نقرأ اول صفحة تواجهنا في الملتقيات.

يبقى الاختيار شخصي ، ورأي اعتبر انه يحتمل الخطأ بنفس القدر الذي يحتمل الصواب.


فهرس مواضيع منتدى العمارة و التخطيط 



أهم المواضيع في قسم العمارة والتخطيط


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?postid=14986#post14986

رفعة الجادرجي وجدلية العمارة


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=236 

العمارة المحلية - هل هذا المفهوم عملي؟


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=364 
(( الشكل يتبع الوظيفة )) .... مغالطة منتشرة بين المعماريين ..!!

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=138 
معماري ام مهندس؟


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=81 

عمارتنا والجوائز المعمارية


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=182 

احمد ميتو.......معماري القرون القادمة ..

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=1005 

كنا معهم في مدن الطين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=1011 
المهندس المعمارى وما هو المطلوب منه لرفع الذوق العام


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=360 
معماريون

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?postid=3382#post3382 
آراء معماريون

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=930 
رساله للكل مهنس غيور

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=874 
مسابقة معمارية - مثال نموذجي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=1071 
ما بعد الحداثة أم محلية .... هي عمارتنا ؟!


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=1044 
رفعة الجادرجي ...... قراءة ما بين السطور !!


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=1026 
اكثر مايميز المشروع المعماري عن غيره


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=182
أحمد ميتو – معماري العصور القادمة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=360
معماريون

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=991
آراء معماريون

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?postid=4144#post4144
تجربة اظهار واجهات ومساقط مشروع بالفوتوشوب .. هدية للموقع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=1114
موقع زها حديد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=180
المنظور: ضرورة ام كماليات؟

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=1290
لماذا لا يوجد معماري سعودي بارز؟

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=1413
خاص للمخططين

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=1396
الاضطهاد المعماري

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=1467
التعليم المعماري ... لماذا كل هذا التجاهل؟

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?postid=5205#post5205
الجرأة المعمارية في الخليج

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=1302
مطلوب كيفية الاشراف على التشطيبات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=1354
منظور عمارة صممتها في الرياض

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=1564
رحلة مع المشاهير

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=1660
المعماري حسن فتحي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=26
مقال معماري

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=1343
بين ارهاصات العولمة وبرج الفيصلية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=1782
العولمة خطر ... ولكن !

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=1684
فلة من تصميم بالرياض

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=1820
جوائز معمارية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=1828
تأملات على ضفاف العمارة ... اندثار مهنة.


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (9 مايو 2004)

أشكر الاخت زهى حديد 
كما أشكر الاخ عبدالمحسن
اتاح لي هذا الموضوع مراجعة جميع ما كتب في هذا القسم منذ اول صفحة حفوظة حيث يرجع اول المواضيع الى بداية عام 2002 ، وهناك مواضيع منقولة من المنتدى السابق بعد ان تم تغييره.
كما ذكرت ان هذه الاختيارات لا تعبر عن رأي الملتقى ، وقد يكون هناك موضوعات في نفس مستوى التميز او اكثر لم تتم الاشارة لها ، لان العتماد في الدرجة الاولى على التفضيل الشخصي ، بغض النظر عن اي عوامل تقييم اخرى.



هذه الليلة راجعت ما تبقى من صفحات ، ووضعت المواضيع التي رأيت انه يجب التذكير بها ، وهي اضافة أخيرة ، على الاقل في الفترة الحالية.


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=1564
رحلة مع المشاهير


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=1417
استفتاء حول استخدام الكومبيوتر في المجال التطبيقي للعمارة ادخل وشارك!!

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=1886
مجموعة مواقع معمارية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=2032
مسجد السلطان حسن بالقاهرة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=2075
آرت ديكو ... طراز معماري جديد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=1930
الساكن في الاخيضر يقطف نجمة من السماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=644
العمارة والعولمة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=1834
العمارة السياسية والسياسة المعمارية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=1668
هموم العمارة .. معماري يصمم بقليل وآخر بكثير

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=2081
مواقع معمارية مفيدة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=2526
مقابلة مع زهى حديد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=2539
التصميم وسلوك الافراد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=2615
مجلة البناء تحت المجهر

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=2547
الاعلام والعمارة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=2887
منجز اوسكار نيماير التصميمي: مفرد.. بصيغة الجمع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=1331
بالصور : العذيبات .. همهمات الطين وقهقهات الازقة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=2872
أين المهندس السعودي من المشاريع التي تقام في السعودية ؟؟؟؟

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=2786
البرامج الضرورية للمهندس المعماري

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=2708
الواجهات المائية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=3043
العمارة الشعبية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=173
العمارة والمستقبل .... التوزيع الفراغي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=2734
عمارة المستقبل

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=2532
العمارة والهوية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=3201
الشكل يتبع التقنية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=3104
لماذا لا نرى معماريات؟

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=3325
مفهوم المسكن الاقتصادي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=3052
مشروع تطوير جسر الجمرات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=2390
خطوات البناء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=3439
الانسان والحيز الذي يشغله من الفراغ

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?threadid=3466
صور للمشاريع الفائزة في مسابقة المسكن السعودي


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (19 ديسمبر 2005)

مشاريع وتصاميم 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=3559

Architecture Magazine
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=60

إضافة صور في المشاركات 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=8993

مواقع مهمة تفيدكم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=3137

مقترح جديييييييد..........المعماري بول اندرو (Paul Andréa (1 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=4327

أرشيف لقاءات منتدى العمارة والتخطيط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=4805

ابحاث علمية  
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=10828

اخر مشاريعى (فيلا سكنيه) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=10823

بحث نظري عن الدهانات 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=10883

تصميم المسكن من الداخل ظاهرة أنثوية أكثر منها ذكورية ماهو رايك ودورك معماريا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=10812

مفاهيم الاستدامه والتنميه المستدامة هام هام
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=11199

ا لبناء بالمواد المستدامة .... نظرة جديدة ! (صور) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=3923

من هم ابرز رواد العمارة في العالم العربي ؟ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=11118

التصميم المستدام و العمارة الخضراء 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=11245

من أعمــــــــــال المعماري الفذ عبد الواحد الوكيل 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=10885

بحث نظري عن الدهانات 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=10883

*بحثاً عن مراجع في النقد المعماري* 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=5317

التصميم الداخلي (Interior Design) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=12291


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*ابني بيتك - كارثة جديدة لاسكان المستضعفين في مصر *
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154112.html

أسس تصميم وتنسيق الحدائق 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t6256.html

شارك معنا في الموضوع الاسبوعي - نأمل تعاون الجميع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t18588.html

الاسكان الاقتصادي واقع وطموحات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t50351.html

نقاش حول تحديث الطراز المعماري للمسجد 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t11138.html

إضافة صور في المشاركات 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t8993.html

مقابلة - خالد السلطاني
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t226922.html


----------

